# ECCO 17 week



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Said it before, and I will say it again... That is one gorgeous dog!!!!!


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

She makes daddy proud.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

She has a very nice build. Where did you get her if I may ask?


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

Home Page Windy Acres in Dickson TN
She comes from a long working line.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks! I am going to save that.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW! She's seventeen weeks!? DANG! Beautiful! BEAU-TEEE-FUL!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's a cutie


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

She is gorgeous, love the chunky build too


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is stunning !!


----------

